# New to musky...



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Ive been on vacation this week and set my mark on trying to catch a musky...well i fished 4 days by myself at west branch with no results...today was a little different, i envited my neighbor who has fished for musky for 50 plus years to show me how to catch these beasts....after trolling for 8 hrs we had 5 pull backs....had 1 on for about 30 seconds and i was impressed...well gonna give it a break until mid sept...then hopefully i will catch 1 this year....just wanted to share the experience...


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

YOU'LL BE SORRY!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You've picked a tough row to hoe. But if you're successful, you face the danger of becoming a musky addict. Thus the warning from rrand. My buddy knew a guy who had $5,000 tied up in musky lures! I've never fished for them on purpose, only caught a few by accident. Even the dinks felt like they had muscles made of steel!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the positive feedback...lol....just felt good getting my neighbor out fishing again,poor guy fished 4 days a week with his wife and 4 years ago he had a stroke then a heartattack...and this was the 1st time he's been out since...what a wealth of knowledge he shared with me...


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Hang in there. This is my first year musky fishing and I am hooked. Took me till my ninth trip till I boated my first fish. Since then I have accumulated an easy 2k worth of lures. At 27 bucks a pop for boss shads, 48 a piece for plows it is easy to do. Lucky for me I had tons of spare walleye gear to offset costs. I am hooked. I decided to hold off also and now am like a junkie wanting my next fix. Lol good luck to you. They are a blast.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Heavy duty pliers with long handles, hook cutters, if you can't get in there then cut the hooks. A good quality over-sized net with fin saver coating are must haves. 

After that, time on the water is the best asset you can have.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> Heavy duty pliers with long handles, hook cutters, if you can't get in there then cut the hooks. A good quality over-sized net with fin saver coating are must haves.
> 
> After that, time on the water is the best asset you can have.


For sure. Also a glove helps out. Gill rake sucks. Definitely go for the knipex cutters also.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Im gonna wait and try it again towards the end of Sept....i will take the old musky veteran and see what happens....i will surely post the good or the bad reports....but im confident that the old timer will show me the ropes...thanks for all the good advice...i appreciate all the advice,as i know nothing about this kind of fishing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I think there is a 12 step program. ......


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think there is a 12 step program. ......


Where I need it lol. Craving a fix!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lake st clair. .mid may


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lake st clair. .mid may


Yes you need to experience Lake st clair. That should really get you hooked on Musky fishing.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Lake Saint Clair has a closed season please check your dates.


----------

